# Marimo Moss Carpet Help



## jordan w (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am thinking of doing a moss carpet in my 20gal aquarium out of marimo moss. I have seen pictues and it looks really cool but it makes me think how to do it properly and how long it would take for it to grow and look good? if you have done this in the past or you are thinking of doing it please leave any tips or comments.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

This really annoys me: Marimo balls are not moss, they are algae. I understand that retailers wouldn't sell many if they called it "Marimo Balls o' Clado" but that's what they are, balls of cladophora algae. I personally wouldn't risk a permanent nuisance but you just take your ball of algae, flatten it onto a piece of wood or slate and tie it down and wait for it to attach and that's it. They grow really slowly though.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

You can actually buy little "boxes" of the algae. I have seen it online, pretty sure it is on youtube too somewhere, but basically it is demonstrations on how to make your own moss ball without the retail markup. I'm sure it can be done, but it would take a horrible long time in my opinion if you tried growing it out.


----------



## gillie (Jun 13, 2010)

A few years ago I had a tiny ball come in with some plants and threw it in my tank and after something like 14 months all of my wood had a nice carpet that stayed short and tight on it. Ever since I had thought about doing a carpet in my 4 gallon but the growth just takes too long for me.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

I buy the balls and make a snip in it and then open it up with my fingers (they're hollow in the middle) and lay it down on the substrate.


----------

